# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua vé tàu ở đâu? - mua ve tau

## thietht

Mặc dù ga tàu hỏa là địa điểm thông dụng, dễ tìm, tuy nhiên đối với nhiều người, đặc biệt là người chưa từng đi tàu hỏabao giờ thì việc tìm chỗ mua vé tàu rất khó khăn.

Nhiều khách hàng bị nhầm lẫn giữa tuyến tàu Bắc - Nam, tuyến Hà nội - Lào Cai và tuyến Hà nội - Hải phòng .... Thực tế thì tuyến tàu thống nhất Bắc - Nam được xuất phát từ ga Hà nội, 120 Lê Duẩn, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà nội. Vì vậy, đối với khách hàng muốn mua vé tàu Thống Nhất Bắc Nam, tàu nhanh như tàu SE1, SE3, SE7 hoặc tàu SE5, TN1, TN3 thì có thể mua và xuất phát tại ga Hà nội. Ngoài ra, tàu địa phương đi các tỉnh miền Bắc và miền trung cũng sẽ xuất phát từ ga Hà nội như tàu: HN1 Hà nội - Huế, NA1, NA3 Hà nội - Vinh, SE19 Hà nội - Đà nẵng.  Nếu quý khách muốn mua vé tàu cho tuyến Hà nội - Hải phòng có thể mua vé và xuất phát từ ga Long Biên hoặc ga Gia Lâm. Tuyến Hà nội - Lào Cai, Yên Bái thì tại ga Trần Quý Cáp, ga Long Biên và ga Gia Lâm. Ngoài ra, để có thể mua vé tại Hà nội hay Sài Gòn, không phải xếp hàng, khách hàng có thể mua vé tại các đại lý vé tàu hỏa nằm trên địa bàn Hà nội, Sài gòn.

Để giúp khách hàng dễ tìm hiểu và mua vé chuẩn xác hơn DIDAU đã tổng hợp các đại lý bán vé tàu hỏa. 

*GA HÀ NỘI*

_Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: www.gahanoi.com.vn
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697_

*GA SÀI GÒN*

_Địa Chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Website: http://www.gasaigon.com.vn
Đặt vé qua điện thoại và đưa vé đến địa chỉ khách hàng: ĐT: 08.38.436528_

*GA ĐÀ NẴNG*

_Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666_

*Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo các đại lý bán vé tàu tại:*

*Tại Hà Nội*

1. _Chi nhánh công ty cổ phần dịch vụ du lịch đường sắt Hà Nội_
   1A Khâm Thiên, Hà Nội
   Tel : 38510574
   Email : railwaytravel@vnn.vn

2. _Chi nhánh công ty cổ phần dịch vụ du lịch đường sắt Hà Nội_
  145 Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
  Tel : 39429209
  Email : muaxuan145@yahoo.com

3. _Chi nhánh công ty cổ phần dịch vụ du lịch đường sắt khu vực I_
  158 Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
  Tel : 35188044
  Email : dongnama158@vnn.vn

4. _Công ty cổ phần quốc tế Sen Việt_
  P204 A4 Làng Quốc Tế Thăng Long, Hà Nội
  Tel : 37912534
  Email : senvietjsc@gmail.com

5. _Công ty cổ phân Tân Hoa Việt_
  128 Hàng Trống, Hà Nội
  Tel : 39289848
  Email : fanxipanexpress@fpt.vn

6. _Công ty cổ phần vận tải và thương mại đường sắt_
  95 - 97 Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
  Tel : 38221680
  Email : ratraco@hn.vnn.vn

7. _Công ty cổ phần vận tải và thương mại Liên Việt_
  P402, 115 Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
 Tel : 39429919
 Email : livitrans115@vnn.vn

8. CÔNG TY TRÁCH NHIỆM HỮU HẠN DU LỊCH DỊCH VỤ VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI TSC
  114 Phó Đức Chính, Hà Nội
  Tel : 37162868
  Email : sales@vetauhoadulich.com

9. CÔNG TY TRÁCH NHIỆM HỮU HẠN DU LỊCH THƯƠNG MẠI CÔNG ĐOÀN GIAO THÔNG VẬN TẢI
  1B Ngô Quyền, Hà Nội
  Tel : 39350605
  Email : suntravel@fpt.vn

10. CÔNG TY TRÁCH NHIỆM HỮU HẠN DU LỊCH VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI VIỆT MỸ
  89 Pháo Đài Láng, Hà Nội
  Tel : 38833902
  Email : viet_ustour@vnn.vn

11. CÔNG TY TRÁCH NHIỆM HỮU HẠN THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ TRUNG HOÀNG
  10 Phan Đình Phùng, Hà Nội
  Tel : 38435949
  Email : thtravel@vnn.vn

12. CÔNG TY TRÁCH NHIỆM HỮU HẠN XÚC TIẾN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH AG
  33 Lạc Trung Vĩnh Tuy, Hà Nội
  Tel : 36367569
  Email : info@vietnamagtravel.com

13. TRUNG TÂM VĂN HOÁ THỂ THAO DU LỊCH CÔNG ĐOÀN ĐƯỜNG SẮT
  65 Quán Sứ, Hà Nội
  Tel : 38223751
  Email : ttvhtts@hn.vnn.vn

14. XÍ NGHIỆP DỊCH VỤ VẬN TẢI HỎA XA SÀI GÒN
  132 Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
  Tel : 39429730
  Email : tramgiaonhanhanoi@yahoo.com

*Đại lý bán vé tàu hỏa của công ty cổ phần đường sắt Sài Gòn*

*Tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh*

1. GA SÀI GÒN
  01 Nguyễn Thông - phường 9 - Quận 3 - TP.HCM.
  Hướng dẫn thông tin khách hàng: (84.8) 3931 8952
  Bán vé qua điện thoại (giao vé tận nơi theo yêu cầu tại TP.HCM): (84.8) 3843 6528
  Đăng ký vé tập thể :  (84.8) 3843 6524

2. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU BẾN THÀNH
  Địa chỉ: 75 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng - Quận I - TP.Hồ Chí Minh.
  ĐT:   (84.8) 3821 7787

3. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU HỎA XA
  Địa chỉ: 275C Phạm Ngũ Lão - Quận I - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
  ĐT:   (84.8) 3836 7640  

4. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU TOA XE SÀI GÒN
  Địa chỉ: 540/45 CMT8 - P.11 - Q.3 - TP.HCM
  ĐT:   (84.8) 3846 0335 

5. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU DUY LONG
  Địa chỉ: 43/46 Cộng Hòa - F.4 - Q. Tân Bình TP.Hồ Chí Minh
  ĐT:   (84.8) 6296 6989   

6. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU HÒA HƯNG
  Địa chỉ: 01 - Nguyễn Thông - F.9 - Q.3 - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
  ĐT:   (84.8) 3843 6528  

7. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU HÒA THỊNH
  Địa chỉ: A30 – Phan Văn Trị – F.10 - Q. Gò Vấp – TP.HCM.
  ĐT:   (84.8) 3502 7136  

8. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU QUANG BÌNH
Địa chỉ: 286 Nguyễn Oanh - F.17 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP.HCM
ĐT:   (84.8) 3894 1544   

9. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU THIÊN HƯNG
Địa chỉ: 07 Quang Trung - P.11 – Q. Gò Vấp - TP.HCM
ĐT:   (84.8) 3894 2290

10. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU GÒ VẤP
Địa chỉ: A7-A1 Nguyễn Oanh - F.17 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP.HCM
ĐT:   (84.8) 3895 2974  

*Tại Đồng Nai*  

1. GA BIÊN HÒA
Địa chỉ: Đường Hưng Đạo Vương - phường Trung Dũng - TP.Biên Hòa.
ĐT:    (061) 382 3726        Fax : (061) 394 7880

2. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU NAM ĐỨC VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 441 Tổ 1, KP 5 - P.Long Bình – Biên Hòa- Đồng Nai
ĐT:   (061) 2600 800        Fax: (061) 399 1415

3. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU PHÚ BÌNH
Địa chỉ: 10C4 Đường Nguyễn Ái Quốc, F.Trung Dũng, TP.Biên Hoà
ĐT:   (061) 382 3873  

*Tỉnh Ninh thuận*

1. GA THÁP CHÀM
Địa chỉ: Đường Minh Mạng - TP.Phan Rang - Tỉnh Ninh Thuận.
ĐT:    (068) 388 8084        Fax : (068) 388 8084

2. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU PHAN RANG
Địa chỉ: 48 Trần Phú – TP Phan Rang – Tỉnh Ninh Thuận
ĐT:   (068) 3832 042

*Tỉnh Bình Thuận*

GA MƯƠNG MÁN
Địa chỉ: Xã Mương Mán - Huyện Hàm Thuận Nam - Tỉnh Bình Thuận.
ĐT:    (062) 386 8814        Fax : (062) 386 8814

*Tỉnh Khánh Hòa*

1. GA NHA TRANG
Địa chỉ: 17 Thái Nguyên - TP.Nha Trang
ĐT:    (058) 382 2113        Fax: (058) 381 1117
Giải đáp thông tin: (058) 382 0666
Điện thoại Giao vé tận nhà: (058) 382 2113 - 382 7862

2. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU DONA DÉCOR
Địa chỉ: Số 7 - Lô 17 - Hoàng Hoa Thám – TP Nha Trang
ĐT:   (058) 3605 605

*Tỉnh Phú Yên*

GA TUY HÒA
Địa chỉ: 69 Lê Trung Kiên - Phường 2 - TP. Tuy Hòa - Tỉnh Phú Yên
ĐT Phòng vé:    (057) 2210 854

*Tỉnh Bình Định*

GA DIÊU TRÌ
Địa chỉ: Thị trấn Diêu Trì - Huyện Tuy Phước - Tỉnh Bình Định.
ĐT:    (056) 383 3255        Fax : (056) 383 4715

*Tỉnh Quảng Ngãi*

GA QUẢNG NGÃI
Địa chỉ: Phường Trần Phú - TP. Quảng Ngãi
ĐT Phòng vé:    (055) 3820 272

*Tỉnh Quảng Nam*

1. GA TAM KỲ
Địa chỉ: Đường Nguyễn Hoàn - TP. Tam Kỳ - Tỉnh Quảng Nam
ĐT Phòng vé:    (0510) 3828 488   

2. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU SAO PHƯƠNG NAM
Địa chỉ: 34 Phan Chu Trinh – TP. Tam Kỳ – Tỉnh Quảng Nam
ĐT:   (0510) 3828 383   

3. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU HỘI AN
Địa chỉ: 58 Bà Triệu – Phường Cẩm Phô - TP. Hội An - Tỉnh Quảng Nam
ĐT:   (0510) 3861 665 

*TP.Đà Nẵng*

Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666

*Tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế*

GA HUẾ
Địa chỉ: 01 - Bùi Thị Xuân - TP. Huế - Tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế
ĐT: Hướng dẫn thông tinh khách hàng (054) 3822 175

*Tỉnh Bình Dương*

1. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU DĨ AN
Địa chỉ: Đường Lý Thường Kiệt, Thị trấn Dĩ An, huyện Dĩ An, Tỉnh Bình Dương.
ĐT:   (0650) 375 2514

2.ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU ĐƯỜNG SẮT PHÍA NAM 
Địa chỉ: 137A/4 Quốc lộ 1A – Dĩ An – Bình Dương
ĐT:   (0650) 3790 253

*Tỉnh Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu*  

1. ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU PHƯƠNG NAM
Địa chỉ: 177 Hoàng Văn Thụ, Phường 7, TP.Vũng Tàu
ĐT:   (064) 383 2617    

2.ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU BƯU ĐIỆN VŨNG TÀU
Địa chỉ: 408 – Lê Hồng Phong - P. Tam Thắng – TP.Vũng Tàu
ĐT:   (064) 3851 977

*TP Cần Thơ*

ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU CẦN THƠ
Địa chỉ: 18-20 Hai Bà Trưng - P.Tân An - Q.Ninh Kiều - TP.Cần Thơ
ĐT:   (0710) 382 4088   

*Tỉnh Lầm Đồng*

ĐẠI LÝ VÉ TÀU ĐÀ LẠT
Địa chỉ: 01 Quang Trung – TP. Đà Lạt
ĐT:   (0633) 834 409


_Nguồn DIDAU.ORG_
** Mời bạn chia sẻ thêm về các địa điểm, đại lý bán vé tàu bằng cách comment dưới bài. Các địa chỉ do thành viên Didau gợi ý sẽ được bổ sung vào trong bài viết.*

----------


## ipad

lại bị chặt chém nữa rồi

----------


## anhzaihn1

Chúng tôi xin gửi lời chào trân trọng tới quý công ty lữ hành, khách sạn, hành khách 

-*Đại lý vé tàu hoả điện toán Hà nội 1 là đại lý chính thức của Ga Hà nội, với phương châm bán đúng giá in trên vé cho hành khách. 

Đại lý bán vé tàu phục vụ:

Chuyên bán vé tàu hoả các tuyến Lào Cai (đi Sapa)

Các tàu tuyến Bắc Nam (SE1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8..), tàu Hải Phòng, Đồng Hới, Đà nẵng..

Các tàu phía nam Sài gòn- Nha Trang..

Vé tàu quốc tế đi Nam Ninh, Bắc Kinh,… 

**Những lợi ích quý khách sẽ được hưởng khi sử dụng mua vé từ Đại lý vé tàu hoả Hà nội của chúng tôi:
- Không phải xếp hàng mua vé tàu
-Tra cứu thông tin giờ tàu và giá vé tàu hỏa với thông tin luôn được cập nhật
Rất mong được phục vụ các đơn vị lữ hành, khách sạn, khách lẻ....

- Đại lý vé tàu hoả của chúng tôi có dịch vụ giao vé đến tận nơi cho khách hàng trong khu vực Hà nội, rất mong được phục vụ

Trân trọng cảm ơn

Moi giải đáp xin pm trên Yahoo: hanoirailtours.vetau
Hotline:0973 104 686
Phone:04 35186785
Address:Trung Tâm Điều Hành Hướng Dẫn Du Lịch Đường Sắt Hà Nội (Đại lý vé tàu hoả Hà nội)
152 Lê Duẩn (Tầng 2) - Đống Đa - Hà Nội*

----------


## tomcat

Cảm ơn thietht về bài viết bổ ích

----------

